# where to find informations about UK Visa and autralia?



## icebox619 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi,

i am new in here.. I am looking for an accurate informations about UK visa on how to apply and obtain it. Me and my family are planning to tour on UK. I need specific informations regarding it, specially from a filipino like me that needs UK visa to go in the country. If you have any experience and would help me a lot then that will be great. although i have read post and some informations about my concern, still i am looking forward on your response. thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Do a google on UK tourist visas or Visa and embassy information for all countries - Projectvisa.com may help, this site is for Australia and we're a long way from the UK.


----------

